# Sicherheitsschaltung: Zwangsgeführte Kontakte und Rückmeldung bei Hilfsschalter



## clumsi (6 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht, ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, habe aber kein passenderes gefunden 

Erstmal eine generelle Frage zu Hilfsschützen bei zweikanaligen Sicherheitsschaltungen: Die Kontakte der Schütze sind i.d.R. zwangsgeführt. Wenn also ein Schließer kleben bleibt, öffnet der Öffner auch nicht, und das Sicherheitsschaltgerät erkennt den Fehler.
Führen die zwangsgeführten Kontakte dann nicht auch dazu, dass die anderen Schließer des Schützes (die nicht klemmen/verschweißt sind), auch nicht öffnen?

Die andere Frage bezieht sich auf aufsteckbare Hilfskontakte. Angenommen ich habe 3S+1Ö im Schütz und setze ein Hilfskontaktmodul mit 3S+1Ö drauf. Reicht es dann, wenn ich den Öffner des aufgesetzten Hilfsschalters in den Rückführkreis des Sicherheitsschaltgerätes einbaue?

Grüße,
clumsi


----------



## RogerSchw85 (6 Juni 2014)

Nein das reicht nicht, die Kontakte müssen zwangsgeführt sein! 

Wegen dem verschweissen, die Kontakte müssen sogar die verschweisste stellung halten, weil sonst der Rückführkreis keinen sinn machen würde.


----------



## clumsi (6 Juni 2014)

Was reicht nicht? Meinst Du damit, dass man beide Öffner (Schütz und Hilfskontakt) in Reihe in den Rückführkreis legen muss, oder sind aufsetzbare Hilfsschalter nicht zulässig?

Das andere mit dem Rückführkreis ist mir auch klar, aber wäre es nicht kontraproduktiv, wenn eine Gefahr nicht abgeschaltet wird, obwohl der dafür zuständige Schließer nicht klebt/verschweißt ist?


----------



## iPDI (6 Juni 2014)

clumsi schrieb:


> Was reicht nicht? Meinst Du damit, dass man beide Öffner (Schütz und Hilfskontakt) in Reihe in den Rückführkreis legen muss, oder sind aufsetzbare Hilfsschalter nicht zulässig?
> 
> Das andere mit dem Rückführkreis ist mir auch klar, aber wäre es nicht kontraproduktiv, wenn eine Gefahr nicht abgeschaltet wird, obwohl der dafür zuständige Schließer nicht klebt/verschweißt ist?



Der Hilfskontakt verschweisst in der Regel nicht, da keine Leistung geschaltet wird...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2014)

http://www.moeller.net/binary/ver_techpapers/ver956de.pdf

http://cache.automation.siemens.com...ktelemente_und_Spiegelkontakte_V12_END_V2.pdf


----------



## clumsi (7 Juni 2014)

Wie realisiert man dann am besten die Abschaltung mehrerer Pfade (jeweils gleicher Strombelastung), wenn am Sicherheitsschaltgerät nur zwei Ausgänge (insgesamt zweikanalig) verwendet werden sollen? Mit "normalen" Schützen hätte man so ja erstmal nur 3 Schließer, da man 1 Öffner für die Rückführung braucht. Ich benötige z.B. 10 Schließer.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (7 Juni 2014)

Es gibt zum beispeil erweiterungen der jeweiligen Hersteller mit beliebig vielen Kontakten


----------



## clumsi (7 Juni 2014)

und eine reine Vervielfältigung durch Schütze ist nicht möglich? Was ist denn nun mit den Hilfsschaltern? Bei der DILA-Serie von Eaton erkenne ich nicht, dass ich mit den oberen Hilfsschaltern weniger schalten kann als mit den Hauptkontakten?


----------



## RogerSchw85 (7 Juni 2014)

Di oberen Hilfsschalter hanen nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun da nicht zwangsgeführt...

Aber natürlich kannst so viele schütze an Ausgängen anschliessen wie du willst! Du brauchst einfach genug ausgänge


----------



## clumsi (7 Juni 2014)

Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt:
"Der Begriff „Zwangsgeführte Kontaktelemente“ sagt nach der Norm nichts über die Gleichheit der Schaltstellung bei Haupt- und Hilfskontakten aus, sondern bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Hilfskontakte." steht so bei http://www.moeller.net/binary/ver_techpapers/ver956de.pdf

Ich könnte mir noch folgende Lösung vorstellen. Beide Kanäle des Sicherheitsschaltgerätes schalten jeweils eine Schützspule (also *K1* und *K2*). Beide Schütze schalten jeweils z.B. 10 Schütze parallel. Alle Öffner (also insgesamt *1*+*1*+10+10=22) liegen in Reihe im Rückführkreis.
Der einzige Nachteil wäre m.E. dann, dass es zu einer kleinen Abfallverzögerung kommt, weil erst *K1*/*K2 *abgeschaltet wird, bevor die wichtigen (Gefahr schaltenden) Schütze abfallen. Wäre das so trotzdem eine plausible Lösung?

Bild: K4 würde dann zusammen mit K9 etwas zweikanalig abschalten. Genauso K5&K10 usw. ALLE Öffner bilden eine Reigenschaltung für den Rückführkreis (nicht eingezeichnet, aber jedes Schütz hat einen Öffner)


----------



## RogerSchw85 (7 Juni 2014)

Di oberen Hilfsschalter hanen nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun da nicht zwangsgeführt...

Aber natürlich kannst so viele schütze an Ausgängen anschliessen wie du willst! Du brauchst einfach genug ausgänge


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2014)

Die Aussage dass die Hilfsscahlterblöcke nicht zwangsgeführt sind, ist pauschal schlichtweg falsch.
Bei Siemens 3RT10 oder 3RT20 sind die Blöcke zwangsgeführt.
Zusätzlich gibt es dann noch die Schütze mit nicht lösbaren Hilfskontakten.

Bei richtig großen Schützen sind die Hilfskontake nicht mehr zwangsgeführt. Hier kommen Spiegelkontakte oder andere Massnahmen (Spannungswächter) zum Einsatz.

Dein Schaltungsbeispiel zur Kontaktverfältigung ist ok. Du musst - so wie du es schreibst - einfach nur alle Öffner in den Rückführkreis einschleifen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

